# Craftsman 22" Hedge Trimmer



## drdef (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi
This must be the month of Sears/Poulan hedge trimmers what with sod's and dogman's entries.

I just inherited a 22" Craftsman Hedge trimmer Model 358.795630. From some of the discussions I gather that this could really be a Poulan. Anyway it is filthy, full of grease outside and still had (I don't know how old) gas in the tank.

I am in the process of cleaning it up and see if I can get it running. My uncle said that it didn't get too much use - 2 or 3 times a year.

I noticed that one of the gas line hoses is broken and both are extremely brittle. It has a good spark but of course with all that old gas it doesn't start.

Does anyone know if gasline is sold by the foot or is it a kit for each individual model. Most of the lines I've seen seem to be about the same size.

Thanks for any information on gas lines and/or how to go about giving this puppy a good cleaning of the carb etc.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Off hand, I do not know the parts numbers for the gas line.Go to sears parts and take a piece of the gas lines,and they can match it with the old lines.If I remember right there are to sizes that goes to the hedge trimmer.Also take your fuel filter and get a new one also.Hope this helps.

Jerry


----------



## drdef (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks Jerry - you are correct the hoses OD are different sizes but the ID seems to be the same. Maybe it just looks that way because of shrinkage or brittleness of the hoses now. All I have to figure out is how to get the hoses to the tank. Would be nice if they sold the hose material by the foot.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

drdef said:


> Thanks Jerry - you are correct the hoses OD are different sizes but the ID seems to be the same. Maybe it just looks that way because of shrinkage or brittleness of the hoses now. All I have to figure out is how to get the hoses to the tank. Would be nice if they sold the hose material by the foot.


Most lawn mower shops will stock fuel line in bulk and sell it by the inch / foot and they likely will stock the sizes you need. Be sure to take the old pieces of fuel hose with you so they can get you the right sizes.

:thumbsup:


----------

